# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 5.....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting 

Fab losses girls 

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello everyone, hope you had a nice weekend.

Well, Im pleased to report a 3.8lb weight loss this week!! woohoo, guess who is doing the happy dance today      It seems as tough as RC plan was for me, and even though i ate 2 slices of toast extra most days this second week, it DOES work.  Thats a half stone in 2 weeks, at this rate I will shift the weight in no time.

Hope you are all being good and not cheating (too much! )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Witchie, thats fab news hun.  I had an alcoholic weekend, well Sat night anyway! But we were at a wedding. BEen so since though.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well done witchie - was it worth all the  

kerry - how you feeling about weigh in tomorrow? I've had another scoffy weekend/beg of week, think it's coz of the old   showing up...but would like to do at least 1lb so can claim that first half stone!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not feeling confident at all. I tink its cos I'm off Met so have no help with it. Guess tomorrow night will be fun!

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

do you feel more hungry whilst off the met? and have you had less stomach upsets?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not really noticed I've felt more hungry, have had witch munchies anyway! Just hoping I don't pile my 12lbs back on!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you won't - I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised tomorrow!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope so, I'm going with my slim friend and I don't want to embarass myself! He he he


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

slip some stones into her trouser pockets!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls I will be joining you soon....too scared to weigh after my hols   but will weigh Friday.

I am planning a choc fest tonight though as feeling   and trying to lay off the  so choc the next best thing!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to have a choc fest tomorrow night after weigh in!  MMmmmm...


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just had a 'mini' one - i had two of those 'highlights' mini bars with 3 scoops of vanilla ice cream -   - told you I had the munchies!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

HI girls

Yes, it was worth the hard work to lose a half stone in 2 weeks, am very pleased.  Am now back to no count but pointing it as well so I can keep an eye on portion sizes as well and, if i do eat naughty I wont feel so bad if I know I still didnt go over my points.

Ok, Im cracking the whip in here girls, you are enjoying yourselves far too much    You need to suffer like me!! haha  ooops, sorry, did I just say that out loud    

You can do it, remember, keep your eyes on the prize at all times.  Its the only thing that has kept me on track especially yesterday after the bad news I got (see my diary I wont bore you here).  I am rooting for you all.

Welcome back sarah hope you had a nice time


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your right, we're not taking this seriously enough! Promise to be better!

Just read your diary. So sorry hun. I really, really, really hope it turns out to be nothing. Think you get paid more for your mystery shopping for all the stress!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for tonight!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bloody need it!!


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Went to WW tonight and ive put 2.5ib on   im assuming its because i lot 5.5ib last week, so fed up now  
My mum put 2.5ib on last week but lost 6.5 the week before so im hoping its just a one off!   she lost that 2.5ib this week so hopfuly i will lose it next week fingers crossed.

L.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Babycakes,  Sorry about your gain. Your still doing very well though, and I'm sure you'll lose next week. Stay  

Well, I was certainly surprised last night! Lost 4lbs! God knows how!! But I wasn't going to argue with the woman! He he he  

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls

How are we all today?

Babycakes - sorry that you gained this week, were you expecting it?  Did you follow the plan to the letter?  I know you have lost a lot so far, just wondering if you have been eating enough last few weeks?  Hopefully you will shift that extra couple pounds this week, sending you  

Kerry - Go girl!  woohoo   4lbs off eh?  thats fantastic!  You must be doing something right  

B3ndy - hows it going??

Im still sticking to my plan, had about 18 points yesterday I think.  My appetite has returned after my 2 days nausea and Im struggling to stop myself from eating! lol  Thankfully I have loads of fruit in the house so I will just pick at that.  2 BFNs this week and am dying to go and buy goodies but I keep reminding myself how well Ive done and how close I am to my treatment (im half way now). Its working so far but dont know how long it will last!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie - am praying you get a BFP hun   well done on not blowing your diet (like me!!!!!)

Kerry - WOO HOO - well done!!!!!!  

Well I am gonna weigh myself tomorrow 1st time for 2 weeks aghhhhhh I am sure I have put over 1/2 stone on and its not helped by me being on an alcohol free diet so am supplementing that with chocolate    surely choc better than wine?

Babycakes  we all have crap weeks hun stick at it.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

on the loss Kerry! keep it up!! you'll have done your half stone and more by the time you come to your hols!

witchie - good on you for keeping the momentum going - I'm still feeling lost for inspiration - but think all I need is a good kick up the  

babycakes - stick at it hon - you'll get there

sarah - good for tomorrow - it's weigh in for me tonight so fingers crossed (though I may even avoid - as think I've put on and need some more   news this week)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies I have only put on 3lb!!!!! I thought it was loads more....gotta try and be good now........

B3ndy - how did you get on?

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done hun, thats great! You'll get that off in no time  

B3ndy..how'd you do hun?

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

That was good going Sarah - that's not bad eh?

only put a half ON - so am quite chuffed with that

after my visit last night am even more determined to do it now - coz maybe it's that extra 22lbs which is stopping me from getting my bfp (though I know realistically that's not the case) 

So I'm a woman on a mission now!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done you, thats great. I'm still trying for holiday, but when we get back I'm really going to go for it! I'll be     all the way to my 10st goal!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

My goal is 9st 10 (what I weighed on my wedding day) those were the days!! young and lithe (if I don't say so myself!  ) and no ttc worries!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I haven't been 9st something since I was at school!

My friend I go to WW with is so slim. She's  a gold member and currently weighs 9st 1lb, she wants to get back to 8st 11lbs. Now I haven't been 8st something since I was 14!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

EIGHT STONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God the last time I was that lithe was around the age of 16 when I met dh...then I went on the pill and it all went (.)(.)'s up!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep thats what happened to me too!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

sarah - i bet your glad the weigh in is over and you can just get to it now?  3lbs isnt that bad, at least you had a great holiday and i bet you enjoyed every mouthful  

b3ndy - you did well this week, you obviously werent as naughty as you though, you will get that half pound off again in no time.

I just wanted to pick up on what you girls were saying about weight and infertility.  My GP and all the consultants Ive seen to date (4) agree that your weight only becomes an issue with your fertility when your BMI is 30 or more.  Research suggests that if your BMI is under 30 then your chances of conceiving are the same as those of someone who is a normal weight - good news for us!  So the first goal, for those of you over that, is to get your BMI below 30.  The ironic thing is, just the process of losing weight, especially if you do it quickly, can stop you ovulating!    Life really isnt fair is it?    The goal Ive picked that is on my weight loss ticker below is BMI 30 minus 12 lbs as my consultants scales weigh a half stone heavier than mine and a bit of leeway for clothes, food etc!  My BMI will actually be nearer 29 by then but dont want to take any chances.  After I get to that goal I have another 38lbs to lose to get to my ultimate 10st goal    Like you girls Ive not seen 10st since I was 16 and first fell in love and got my heart broken   One step at a time though, that goal probably wont seem so hard to achieve once I get to my BMI goal.

Keep up the good work girls, we are all gonna meet our targets and get BFPs eventually, no matter how long it takes right?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Had rather a lot to drink Friday and last night (Take That!!) so don't think I'll have lost this week, but still 2 days to go so you never know!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey I have been really good with regards to alcohol!!!! I had 1/2 pint of strongbow on Saturday and a glass of white wine last night    BUT ate a large bar of mint aero over the weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh mint aero, MMmmmmmmm


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

how is everyone today?  Im pleased to report I lost another 2lbs taking me into my next stone bracket - woohoo isnt that always a good feeling!  

Keep up the good work girls, you are all doing really well


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Witchie. Sorry to hear the witch got you   , silly !!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ditto what Kerry said      

Witchie I am sending     to you for you last cycle


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks girls.  Ive got to stay focused on this weightloss or else my TTC chances are zero after clomid.  Every time I want to go buy that new cadbury creme egg chocolate bar thats what I have to keep reminding myself!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I ate like a woman posessed yesterday so don't think I'll have lost this week. Will try and be good today, although just had 3 pieces of white toast for breakie! Sorry  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I had a couple of biccies at bedtime with my cuppa last night


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats allowed!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

have to say - that new cadbury's creme egg bar is rather nice!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh it is had one the other week!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well got up thinking "I am not going to WW tonight" but got on the scales and was under 13st for the first time in months! So might risk it and go see if I've lost. 2lbs would be great!!

Flower...hope you've enjoyed all the lovely food and drink on holiday!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - sounds   hon ...if your scales are good at home it'll be worth going....just do what I do and sup some water for the rest of the day!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I'm gonna be good, and go the gym after work. Not feeling great - cold I think - but always feel better going to WW after the gym!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how is everyone doing?

I weighed myself on my scales at home and it says i've put on 5lbs which is great, i was happy to put half a stone on.  but back at WW tonight on her scales so it could be worse.  Will get it off anyway, back on WW tomorrow and back on Met from Monday x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done FLower, thats good. And as soon as you get back on Met it'll drop off, same here hopefully!

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

only 5lb   that's really good - you must be chuffed!
what was the food and   like out there?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

the  and  were lovely. thankfully most of the meals at the hotel were alacarte so the food was a smallish portion but yummy and i tried loads of fish and chicken etc, when they had the buffet/bbq i ate far more so was glad it wasnt like that every day.  Had beers in the day then stuck to G&T in the evening and wine so not too bad.  dh was so good, went to the gym and/or played tennis every day. i just sat on my fat ass reading books!  if she says i've not put on more than 7lbs tonight I'll be happy x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls, how is everyone today?  I seem to be up and down just now.  One day Im ok the next Im starving.  Thankfully Ive not cheated or gone over my points but is slightly disconcerting that Im feeling quite as hungry all the time as I am just now    Oh well, got an appointment with the dr next month to see about going back on Reductil if/when this clomid cycle fails.  It really helped me loads last time so fingers crossed - would make taking a break from TTC not seem so bad if i could lose weight easier and faster in between treatment.

welcome back flower, hope you had a fantastic holiday.  Sounds like you chose fairly well when you were away, very restrained, there is something about being on holiday (even just a weekend away!) that makes me want to pig out! lol

Kerry - well done you, go weigh in tonight.  I always find that once you start avoiding the classes then it can be the start of the slippery slope of not going in the hope of losing a bit before you go back.  what a great feeling breaking into the next stone bracket.  I did that this week too and it feels fab!

B3ndy - oh you   your supposed to tell me that creme egg bar is horrible!!    hmmm...have managed to resist so far but not sure how long it will last! 

Hi sarah - how you getting on?  a couple of biccies is nothing, Im sure you are doing fine


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hang on in there witchie - you've definitely got more of a resolve than me - but that's not saying much - I'm rubbish  ...........and I can totally relate to the hunger thing - for three days on the trot now I've got in from work around 1.30pm shaking with hunger - that can't be good can it? and yet I'm eating the same thing for bk as normal.....it must be the met


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Despite it being weigh in day I've had 2 penguins and a dark choc kitkat thingy! I'm rubbish!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

B3ndy - I dont know whats up with the hunger thing, its really weird as Im eating exactly the same for breakfast and lunch as well yet some days im ok and others Im starving.  I dont take Met so cant really comment on what effect that would have.  I do take chromium supplements though and have to admit it has taken away my sugar cravings but the hunger is still there.

Kerry - Ah, dont worry about it hun, just count them in and deduct from your daily points, you can easily make it up besides, isnt tomorrow the start of a new dieting week with it being day after weigh day?  Try and stay focused hun, think of how good it feels to be in the 12s again!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you Witchie, your right. And I am going to the gym after work so that will help.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

100 extra crunches for you tonight MRS K!!!    

Sending lots of   to you and Flower tonight at weigh in!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ooppps read that wrong thought you said crunchies!!!!    Am I the only one who hates creme eggs / creme egg bars ?
I am eating so much fruit that I have been to number 2's 4 times today and I think I need to go again  

Flower - you haven't put much on then well done....I put 3 lb on in my weeks hol


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

.....(she can have those too if it's 2lbs off!!    )

God I LOVE creme eggs/bars - yes you are unusual !!! and as for the   action - all I can say is it's a good thing you aren't on met!!     or taking cyclogest (god I'm NOT looking forward to that this month!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

so is it gonna be front or back bum?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

- am opting for back bum at the mo' - me thinks less leakage would be a good thing - don't want my bed sheets covered in vegetable fat!!!   - yuk!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

thats horrible!

God I wish you'd said crunchies! Although I think even I would be sick after 100 of them!!   Will settle for homemade fish and chips!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooooooh home made chips - nice big fat chunky ones - yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

put 4½ on so thats fab!  its 3 weeks i was effectively not weighed for so really good. back on it today and raring to go!  special K for brekkie, WW beans on WW toast for lunch and a WW dinner after gym tonight.

B3ndy, didnt realise you were going on cyclogest hun, was that decided whilst I've been off or am I being thick!! whats it supposed to do then?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done hun thats great and will be off in no time. 

I lost 1/2lb this week, which is rubbish but better than expected, especially after all the Sol I drank on Sunday at Take That!!   So giving it my final effort this week, last weigh in next Weds.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its all going in the right direction Kerry, thats what you want.  WELL DONE!!! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you leader, we've been really slack without you here! Infact everything fell apart! DON'T EVER LEAVE US AGAIN!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well Done Flower  that is fab!!!!!  You will soon get that off...I am quite   that I put 3lb on in just a week  

Reckon I must have lost weight this week as I have been going to number 2 loads....been drinking loads of tropicana raspberry and mandarin juice and its had a  laxative effect!!!!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - a half pound is still a half pound off!! and you had such a good loss last week

Flower -   that's REALLY good after 3 weeks away - I can put that on just over a Xmas hols!!
(btw - yeah I was given the cyclogest at my last appt with consultant which was just before you'd gone I think.....it's to help boost my progesterone levels following ovulation as the doc thinks I may have a prob there coz of the 4 days or so of spotting that I get in the lead up to my af...though before my af just gone I only had 1 day of spotting - so not sure if that is the case - but u can't o/d on it so I may just take anyway)

  - and your number 2's Sarah!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

kerry - i missed your post sorry   as b3ndy says 1/2 lb is still 1/2 lb off!!!!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

well done kerry, half a pound is 2 mcdonalds quarter pounders!!    Better off than on as they say  

flower - hey, you did well to do so little damage, you'll have that off in no time at the rate your going!

Sarah -   I have the opposite problem to you, not nice    at least it gives you a weight loss boost this week if nothing else!! hee hee

Did someone mention crunchies?? ......   or was that just wishful thinking?? lol

Well Im out tonight doing a mystery shop at pizza hut.  Nice for DH but a bit of a nightmare for me.  I must buy a certain meal you see, which includes garlic bread, medium pan pizza and salad.  I just looooove pizza hut so saying no to an extra slice of garlic bread or pizza is going to be hard    Wish me luck girls.  Especially since I just found out today that WWs have the wrong points value online for the bread Ive been using so instead of having 9pts in the bank Ive only got 1.5    And here was me thinking I could have a sneaky slice of cheesecake tonight.  Oh well, it better be worth it!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

2 McDonalds quarter pounders worth for me girls! (half a pound off!)    ...not great but it's the half pound I put on last week

got a few 'do's' over this Bank Hol weekend - so temptation won't be far away - but will TRY to be good!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - WELL DONE!!! half a pound is half a pound!!

Witchie - Mmmmm pizza! apparently pizza hut do a low fat version now, but it probably wont taste half as good!

I was starving yesterday, first day back on the plan, i need to train my belly again I think.  I was so hungry at 10.30 last night had some snackajacks, I never eat that late!  should be ok for the weekend except Sunday for my SIL wedding party so I'll have to dance off any buffet


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was bad yesterday   Think its cos I feel so icky with this cold. Will be good today though promise. Trying to use up all my fridge stuff. JP and cottage cheese today.

Witchie...how was your pizza?? I love pizza hut! 

B3ndy..well done hun, same as me! Better off than on!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmm Witchie how was Pizza Hut?  I have not done a mystery shop for ages last one was River Island!!!

Well done B3ndy - But I beat you and lost 1lb   still thought it would be more after all my number 2's.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Pizza hut was ok but a little disappointing    Garlic bread was lukewarm and the pizza not much better.  Was very restrained and just had one slice of GB with cheese and 2 small slices of pizza.  That cheesecake was calling my name though and had to struggle really hard to resist!  They do a new Raspberry Ice dessert which is less than 1% fat but dont have a clue how many points is in it so didnt have it just in case.

Got another PH to do tomorrow lunchtime    Might have to show more restrained otherwise I will only have 8 points to last the rest of the day   With it being day before weigh day I dont want to go over.

Sarah - ooh river island?  never done one for them, mine are mainly food based!! haha I wonder why    Congrats on your 1lb weight loss, thats a slab of butter gone for good  

Kerry - yeah, its probably the cold, I had the cold twice in March and it was a bad month for me too.  My mum used to say "Feed a cold, starve a fever" so maybe there is something in that.

Flower - yeah I bet your right, that low fat one wont be anywhere near as tasty!! hee hee  They have a new salad bar there now though and plenty raw veggies to choose from for a chance so was able to fill my salad bowl with zero point stuff.  That potato salad looked soooooo nice though, but didnt have any!  I think when you just return from holiday it does take a while to get back into your old routine again.  If your struggling to stay satisfied maybe plan 4 smaller meals rather than 3 regular meals to help tide you over.  Ive done that some days and must admit it really helps.  

B3ndy - well done girl, I like how you are doing the visualisation thing to help you feel good about small losses.  I bet you are chuffed you got that half pound off from last week.

Since some of you girls had small losses this week I thought it might help to motivate you if you took your measurements now if you havent done so already.  Most of you are working out and doing some kind of regular exercise, but even if you arent, taking your measurements is a lifesaver in the weeks where you either stay the same or dont lose as much as you wanted even when you have been good.  On those weeks, take your measurements again and you will see the difference your efforts are making and it can really help to keep the motivation and morale up.  I took mine a few weeks after starting and recheck them every 3 or 4 weeks (when I can remember!).  Oh, and another tip, if you take your measurements in cm rather than inches then the numbers go up faster so psychologically you can see greater losses in less time    Every little helps right??!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh girls, I need motivation!!

I'm finding it SO hard to get back into it after my hols, I think the stress of dh losing his job, funeral etc has floored me.  I was so bad yesterday.  Someone give me some inspiration !!!  xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower you ARE our leader hun PLEASE stay strong....start again from today!!!!!! YOU CAN DO IT....PMA PMA PMA PMA.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  You can do it hun and if I can stick to it so can you. As I am the spineless one of the group I think I can safely say that Flower you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am now officially a diet buddy. I have lost 3lbs and have another 3 stone to go lol . The gp says if I am a good girl and stick to it and loose another 2 lbs he will give me Reductil so I can have a little help.

So far I have just been calorie counting and eating "good" food. I bought some scales because my portions are terrible. And I have also bought a bike. My goal is to do the Manchester to Blackpool bike ride next year.(Idid it years ago) And dh is gonna do it with me

Come on ladies we can do it

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Flower, give yourself a break hun. Don't worry about being bad, as long as you enjoyed it thats fine. I've been really bad this weekend - had 2 Chinese's, burger king, pub lunch and loads to drink! Don't think I'll have lost this week!   You know you can do it, and its understandable that you've found it hard over the last week. You WILL get back on the WW train, just don't put too much pressure on yourself. 

I'm going to enjoy my holiday then get on it when I get back. I want to lose my 3 stone by the end of September, ready for my IVF appt in October.

Sal...welcome hun! You can do it. We all can and will, we're here to help each other.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just made my nurses appointment. I have until 510pm next Thursday to shift 2lbs. As Sarah said PAM PMA Pma And no snickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sal - we can help each other keep off the choc and on the straight and narrow then hon - had a crap Bank hols (stuffed self silly since Thurs in fact)

Flower - you will get back into the swing of it chuck - it just takes a few days after hols to settle back into things - are you going to weigh in this week?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't know if I am! Might be naughty and skive!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well I have been good so far. Just had chicken salad and a couple of glasses of water. off to Asda now for some more salad and some veggies for stir fry tonight.

Catch you later

Love Sal xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry to hear you have been struggling over the weekend, and I have to admit I have also been bad, the lure of the cadburys creme egg chocolate bar was too much and I had several in the last 3 days    On top of my pizza hut mystery shops and a trip to mcdonalds for good measure I stayed the same on weigh day this week.

Im going to try and be extra strict for this week but then Im thinking maybe this is a stupid idea, maybe then I will feel even more deprived and want the naughty stuff even more.  Im going shopping tonight to replenish my empty cupboards and fridge so will decide when Im there if Im going to go super strict or just normal!

Flower - please dont be so hard on yourself, you have done fabulously well up to now.  I know how it feels to beat yourself up when you fall off the wagon, Ive done it to myself so many times in the past and to be honest it just made me feel worse.  Plan ahead when you will start the diet and get the naughtiness out of your system until then, making sure you actually enjoy what you are eating though!  Then, just start the plan as normal when you feel ready and you will find yourself back into the swing of it in no time.  

Sally - Ive replied to your PM, hope it helps, but PM me again if you need any clarification.  Oh, and well done so far, you are doing good!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls

I am going to go tonight to weigh in, if I've stayed the same I'd be happy!  I just feel so hungry all the time, I need to train my stomach again ha ha!! xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

well i managed 16 lengths at the swimming pool then had a huge veggie stir fry with some pork and noodles. Didnt manage it all but i had my full 5 portions of fruit and veg.

Tuna salad today then jacket spud and beans for tea. 

Taking dd out on her bike later 

At the moment it is quite easy but ask me again in 3 weeks and it will be a different story

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sal, I'm impressed young lady


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No hope for me this week, although I feel like I've lost! Flower don't forget you've been off Met for a few weeks which is probably why your so hungry. I can't wait to get back on it!

Sal...well done hun, your doing really well! Keep it up!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it wont last lol


Sal xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good on ya Sal!....we'll be checking up on you in 3 weeks - don't you worry!! 

Flower - are you having any   side effects going back on the met again - or are you building up your dosage again?

I'm having a real problem with eating at the mo - am really really hungry in the am - and then by dinner I can't bear the smell or thought of food - in particular protein based foods....last night for eg I had chicken wrapped in parma ham with a salad - I could only manage half the chicken and not all of the salad coz it made me feel so nauseous. Could that be the met having this effect on me - even though I've been on it siince Nov now?
Would I be better having a bigger lunch and a snack at dinner? coz it's really doing my head in.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, havent gone back on the Met, was supposed to last night but felt really off colour, sick etc. I am going to build the dose up tho from one a day for about a week. I think it will be like starting them from scratch again  If I were you do whatever makes you feel better so if that means having a big lunch and then just a light tea go for it.[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 14:38Kerry, yeah that will be it with the Met, just goes to show it effects our appetite doesnt it.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it'll only be a couple of weeks off the tabs won't it flower?...it won't take you long to build it all up again

good luck for weigh in tonight (and you too Kerry - if you go! )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will it not? hope not. yeah will be 3 weeks I think as I stopped few days before we flew out and then haven't had them since we got back. Back on them tonight if I feel ok xxxx[br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 14:43just been to a colleagues house for lunch and had homemade soup which was good, but then had 2 huge cobs of bread and homemade lemon meringue  I am so bloated, I think I'm gonna break the scales at WW !!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure you'll be fine taking them again honey. I had a break over xmas I think for about 10 days and was fine, a bit sicky feeling and slight Met   but no way as bad as from the beginning. Just take it slow hun.  I'll be the samewhen I start again, it'll be 2 months for me!! Yikes  

xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Lost 3.5ib tonight which im happy with because last week was only 1ib and the week before i put 2.5ib so im up to a 22ib loss in total now     they told me to reduce my points last week too, so that probably helped and i have been using the treadmill and drinking heaps of water.

L.xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Still sticking to it ladies. I have actually surprised myself. 

Jacket spud and beans for tea last night. It wasnt much but it was healthy and i didnt feel too hungry later on. DH was starving though

Trout and veggies tonight. 

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done you Sal!!!! Ughhhh not keen on trout although I think Bowie would love it!!!

Babycakes - well done hun!

Wonder if Kerry went last night?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1½ off - god knows how!!!  xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done you********************

Sal x[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 10:52Just a quickie ladies. Are any of you counting calories?? And if so how many a day do you eat and how quick is the weight coming off? I am soooo impatient and have a terrible habit of cutting right down.

Just a thought

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - well done I forgot you had weigh in too last night  

Sal - don't count calories hun....but don't reckon you should cut down too much


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi everyone

Flower - woohoo, well done girl, I bet thats given you the motivation to get right back on track now, keep up the good work!

Sally - you are doing great, well done you will have that weight shifted in no time.  when do you start the reductil?  tip, take it early in the day, it used to give me insomnia if i took it after lunchtime  

babycakes - wow, great stuff, you have lost loads, well done hun!

b3ndy - just a thought, have you tried eating a little protein at breakfast to help combat the AM hunger?  Try having a boiled egg or beans on toast or something see if that helps.  If not then perhaps eating several smaller meals closer together throughout the day would be better rather than eating 3 larger meals?

Sarah - hows it going hun?

Kerry - hope weigh in went ok last night 

Had a perfect dieting day yesterday and am now well and truly back on track again - phew!  Its scary when you think your gonna fall off the wagon big time, especially after having done so well lately, so am glad to have regained control of my cadbury creme egg chocolate bar cravings  

Have you girls all taken your measurements yet?  I was watchin that Turn Back Your Body Clock and they were talking about neck sizes, how it affects your sleeping.  Anything over 16in is bad news for sleep apnea apparently.  Anyway, this sent me rushing off for the tape measure (havent measured my neck before) and DH reassured me that itwas only 14.5in!! hee hee Phew!  Good programme though, makes me glad my only vice is food, must be a hundred times harder for those giving up ciggies and booze AND food all at same time!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Witchie

I have to see the nurse next Thursday and if I have shifted 4 lbs then i can have the Reductil. i would ideally like to start taking it before i go away(16th june) as we are going all incusive and i want to be good

Sal xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

oh sal, just saw your cal counting post.  I dont count cals but if you want to best thing is to aim for somewhere in the region of 1200-1500 cals per day depending on how much weight you have to lose.  For maximum benefit try varying your calorie intake so say 1200 one day 1400 the next, 1300 the next, 1500 the next etc as it stops your metabolism from slowing down from long term calorie deprivation.  I wouldnt go lower than 1200 a day most days as your body will start slowing itself down and soon it will actually become harder to lose the weight as your body thinks its in famine mode.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks witchie. i have been really cutting down but after reading some bits on the web I think i better put my intake upton 1200 from 1000. then maybe i wont feel so hungry. i must admit though i do feel a lot better in myself

Sal xx

Ps  just had chicken salad and a ww cherry yoghurt(not bad)


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Afternoon all. Sorry I've not been around for a while.. just getting myself sorted out, since my bit of bad news on my Clomid not working and then the hospital telling me that they did not book me in for the lap/dye & drilling on the 30th I've been totally upset and unmotivated...

which comes to my question... I have nearly lost a stone but I am really bored of diet.. I stuck to it like glue when I 1st started and now I am finding myself slipping....

anyone got any ideas hints or tips for me to keep at it....
Emma
xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

sal - yes please up your calories or else your body goes into starvation mode making it harder to lose weight but much easier to gain it  

emma - what diet are you following?  If you are restricting yourself it can get very difficult to stick to.  Over the years I have come to learn that variety is the key to sticking to a diet - along with a very strong vision in your mind of WHY you are doing this.  I have been very good for 4 weeks straight now, didnt cheat once, then over the bank holiday fell off the wagon (i blame the pizza hut mystery shops for getting me started!!  ),  I had several bars of chocolate too and, as a result, I was craving more chocolate like mad.  On Tuesday I really struggled to resist buying more and had to keep that image of me pregnant in my head, it was the only thing that stopped me carrying on with my binge-fest.  Here I am 3 days back on track and motivation is back as strong as ever.  So no 1) imprint your *WHY* on your brain and keep it there at all times to stop you going off track.  2) add some variety, change your diet, try a new food, if you are counting points or calories, switch to a different type of diet for a change, anything to get the motivation back.  We all know how good we are when we first start a diet, its keeping that feeling a live thats hard. Maybe a new diet could be just the thing to stop you getting bored?

If you need a diet buddy please feel free to PM me, always happy to help 

Oh and girls -  I just signed up for my diet and nutrition diploma course today!! woohoo, am so excited, should arrive tomorrow and I cant wait to get started


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks... this iss really helpful. I am following the GI diet I've been told that becasue of the PCOS its ment to help!!

good luck everyone!!
emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Emma 
let us know if we can help any more 

Be good everyone!  I've got myself quite sorted with pasta tonight, tomorrow chilli (worked out that half a jar of uncle bens chilli is only 2 points, I've been making my own but prefer UB so quite pleased about that!) but then out for tea with the parents on sunday.  oops!

Just had a lovely salad from asda, its a new ready made one.  Salad and pasta and you tip in some roasted veg thats in a side pot.  Really yummy!    xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya peeps

Well just got weighed and I have lost my extra 2 lbs. So that makes 6lbs in a week. But I always loose loads at first as i have really bad fluid retention. So I have lost enopugh for when I go back to the docs for my Reductil. 
And I have been really good and just made a chicken curry from scratch so I know exactkly what is in it. No oil or fat just very low fat yoghurt. And if I do say so myself it is rather yummy

Catch you all later

Sal xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

You have all been really helpful.. last night I was on my own as DH was at work and I really wanted some ice cream.. I was going to go out and buy some but then I remembered what you all had said about everything and it stopped me!! hee hee....have a good weekend everyone and be good xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just a quick question ladies. Witchie if your about thi sone is for you. Is it better to tollow a low calorie diet or a low fat? I have been writing down what I eat and it seems I am really low on fat because I am eating more complex carbs. So which is better low fat or low calorie??

Cheers chicks

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i have been a bad bad girl  
Was supposed to be having a couple of drinks in the pub on friday, turned into a full night out of beer plus italian (creamy pasta, garlic bread, mushrooms and wine *gulp* ). the only good sign is a threw the lot back up      Had a family meal out last night, asked for haddock thought that would be ok but it came with chips!  I gave half away and ate the others oops   then had cheese and crackers    

I feel constantly hungry but sick at the same time so eating when i feel like it really!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Your allowed to fall off the wagoin now and then and you have done so well upto now.

I have been good this weekend. And I hate to admit it but I feel much better for it. (But I wont be admitting that to me gp!!) So the grand first weigh in for me on Thursday then onto the Reductil. So fingers crossed I should be able to keep this up

Love Sal xx

Ps Had Quinoa risotto for tea last night. (Wont be bothering again!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh! discovered rivita (which i usually find quite boring) but with pumpkin seeds and oats; really nice!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Snap!! Me and dh are on that with that new extra lite philadelphia not bad are they?? Makes a chnage from salad for lunch

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i had them with the phili too. yummy!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The seasme ones arent bad either. We are having paella for tea tonight and I have got Dh some scallops as a treat(£4.00 for 3). Then off for a game of badminton. 

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I forgot to post on Friday.....I did not lose any    was OK on the weekend we had a BBQ but was careful and ate loads of salad.

Flower - you   thing!  but we all need a break sometimes!!!

Sal - I do low fat and no refined carbs (as much as poss!!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah but my break has lasted about a month!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just had an apple and a kiwi. not bad but they werent a snickers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls, how is everyone today?  I saw my GP today and YAY my BP has come down so I can officially start reductil when I finish this cycle   Am sooooo pleased, feel really confident now that once I get started on it the weight will just fall off like it did last year.  Just using the quick reply to post this as gotta run but hope everyone had a good weekend and is being good!  I stayed the same this week but am not surprised since my bank holiday choc-fest lasted 2 days so only had 5 dieting days to recoup the damage.  Hoping next week will give good results.  xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good for you witchie. I find out on Thursday if I have done enough to get my Reductil. We could be the disappearing ladies together!!

Well I am still being good. Seafood paella last night then strawberries(no cream)

Tonight ww pizza and a big salad. I am kind of enjoying it at the minute but I am dreading my holiday. We are going AI so I really will need a lot of will power.

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Witchie!

Sal, we went AI and it wasnt that bad really, but you are allowed to have a holiday.  And you will be seeing the sight etc and burning it off I'm sure 

I'm struggling, I am so hungry all the time!  Going to up my metformin upto 2 a day (I'm building the dose back up after a break) so that might curb the hunger.  Managed to stay ok yesterday although nibbled on a few extra rivita during the afternoon and had some walkers french fries which are low in points xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm being horrendously   - still can't get motivated - I do this every time - I get to a loss of 6/7lbs and then lose my motivation. I'm hoping with the sunny weather though and the   sight of myself in strappy tops will kick my   into gear finally!!


----------



## MrsG1405 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi, I wondered if you would mind if I joined your thread?

I have been losing weight since Jan 06 (22lbs off so far and 10.5lbs to go) with a WW points controlled diet as I have PCOS and wanted to see if that would make it any better and help me on my way to the 'bump'  

I was lucky as DH decided that it wasn't fair that I went it alone, and so he and I collared a group of people who we knew also wanted to lose weight and we started a Weight Loss Challenge.  We each put in £20 and set ourselves a weight loss target (15% of body weight for part 1 and 7.5% of new weight for part 2) and a final Weigh In date (part 1 ended 19th May 2006 and part 2 started 29th May with the final weigh in on 22nd Sept)....and we have found that nothing motivates more than public humiliation when you don't lose...oh and of course there's the £200 prize money as well!

Having read some of the posts on this thread everyone seems to be doing really well, and I would love to keep up to date with how you are all doing.  I am glad that I am not the only one trying to 'lose the belly to gain a bump'!!  

Mrs G


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

welcome Mrs G

sounds like a good way to get motivated - the girls on here are very good at making sure the   moments are few and far between
some of us are doing WW while others are following low fat diets and there are some good results already - you only have to see how Flower and Witchie are doing to see what can be done.Weigh in days are different for all of us - but looking forward to some top tips from you!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome MrsG, welcome on board!
I'm having a bit of a blip at the moment, weigh in tonight, my scales say I've put on!  oops!!
xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well didnt have ww pizza but did have a ham salad with 3 new potatoes. SO I was still good. We are going for a long walk round Dunham Massey tonight before my weigh in tomoorow at the nurse. I am dreading it a af hasnt shown yet and that can make me 4 lbs heavier

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats what I'm putting my put on at weigh in tonight, being due on! x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I always carry loads of fluid. But even taking one of my water tablets wont shift it until af actually arrives

Sal xx

Good excuse though!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

me thinks that means an extra 2 laps round the park tonight then Sal!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I wasnt built for speed more like comfort!!!!!!

So I dont do running

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

me neither!! running schmunning - that's wot I say - dh once took me out on a 'run' - I made it to bottom of road and turned round and came home!!  [br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 10:18Good luck at weigh in tonight Flower
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I stayed the same!!!  I am astounded.  pre-AF bloat too.  Its luck, thats it, nothing else !!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

WEll done you Lofwer and if it is AF bloating then when she arrives you will loose even more weight.

Ham salad again last night. i will be giving bugs bunny a run for his money at this rate

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you should do a ticker Sal to keep track like us?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

takes me all the time to log on dont get me all technicla

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ha ha ok!!!  say no more


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

phew you and me both Sal - I am not technical AT ALL!!! Not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow....have been really


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well I can honestly say I have been very very good and if I get weighed tonight and I havent lost anyting I am gonna go nuts.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

If you have been good you will have lost, it has to work.  you might have pre-af bloat though (hopefully not!). good luck xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats what I am hoping. But I must say my clothes feel looser so that should be a good sign. And my bike arrived yesterday so I am gonna do an hour on that every day

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

think i might chicken out and not go tonight girls!! put on 2lbs on my scales at home - not been good at all this week with my 'craving' for carbs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - i was over on my scales at home but stuck the same. you never know x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

if only Flower - but I know the scales at my WW weigh a pound heavier normally and just judge mine up or down from that - shame though


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

actually have been good today...must be the hot weather...had fruit for breakfast and midmorning , tuna salad for lunch and am just scoffing some apples then this evening we are having ribs and chicken wings on the bbq with salad.  Haven't had a drink since Saturday either


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just had 3 dark rye ryvita with extra lite philly. i might have ayoghurt then sald(again) for tea after a quick session on my bike

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

any ideas for alternatives to the usual green salad girls - i just can't face them at the mo!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmmm not sure hun....I am not a big lettuce eater anyway I usually have peppers, onions, tomatoes, cucumber as my salad    I add cold sweet potato to mine sometimes too.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

how about cous cous??


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh or wholemeal pasta or rice?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats it to go with B3ndy?

cous cous is good, savoury rice (batchelors in a packet), roasted toms, mushrooms cooked in frylight. if its hot like chicken you could have beans or veg.  corn on the cob


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh not thought of cold sweet potato - mmm that's an option - might bbq some tonight

forgot about cous cous - haven't had any in ages - how many WW points d'you reckon it is?

it's to go with anything really  - chicken or pork chops - need to try to steer clear of corn on cob (got a bad story from when I had a colonoscopy a few years back)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah cous cous or rice will be nice but with a JP or something might too much carbs, would chicken/chop with rice be enough?  cous cous isnt high, if you have half a packet say, i have worked it out.  good thing about salad is its free, thats the only good thing it has going for it!  do you like beetroot?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh B3ndy I remember that  sweetcorn story!!!! Ughhhhhh


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thank god I don't have to repeat it Sarah!! (like the sweetcorn!!      )

LOVE Beetroot flower - any suggestions?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

I stayed the same   what a miracle


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, do you like the salad type beetroot rather than the one you cook?  M&S do some lovely salad pots but without the lettuce in etc which is I think what you dont fancy, they do it with carrott and cous cous etc. might be worth a nosey

Sarah, WELL DONE!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yum its gonna be another BBQ for us tonight   lamb chops, jacket spuds and those massive mushrooms!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

Well I lost 11lbs in 2 weeks so I am now on my Reductil. I started it this morning

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WELL DONE SAL!!!!  thats fantastic!  I am so proud of you xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I  must admit I am quite proud of myself. I just have to stick at it now

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

That is amazing hun well done you!!!!!!!  you must be well chuffed.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

HI girls

How are you all doing? Well I submitted my first assignment for my diet and nutrition course yesterday, it was dead easy, didnt realise how much knowledge I had picked up just from my 18 years of dieting! lol Next topic, digestive system, lovely! :-

Still being an angel on the diet, sneaked on the scales this morning and they show a good loss but its not official til Sunday so gotta be good!

Flower & Sarah - well done on staying the same. I always find that it boosts your motivation when you expect to gain then dont. Keep up the good work!

Sal - wow, your a woman on a mission!! Well done on your massive weight loss these last 2 weeks, so glad you got the reductil. If this month is a BFN I will be joining you in about 8 days!

B3ndy - did you skip the weigh in then hun? How about tomato, basil and red onion salad, its lovely, you can add a spash of balsamic to give it some zing too![br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 14:42Hi all, just popping on to let you know that I lost 2.6lbs today at weigh in!! woohoo, Im sooo happy, only 2st 1lb to go until Im ready to go for IUI - if only the consultants scales were accurate I would only have 1st 2lbs to go  oh well, makes for a better chance of success the more weight I lose right? Ok, Im off now to have some rice krispies for supper! catch up with you all on Monday xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Witchie!!!  xxx

Hmm, well hard to say how I've done really.  we had a bbq sat and sun but I mainly had chicken, JP, rice, salad.  yesterday had a veggie burger in a bun so thats probably quite high but had no desserts, just strawberries.  Although had lots of booze, corona, champers, brandy     I also cant face the gym with having AF so probably wont get there before weigh in Weds 

today 2 slices of toast with low fat spread
4 rivita and low fat philly for lunch, banana, apple
not sure about tea yet!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done witchie!!!!

Well the Reductil is kicking in good and proper. It doesnt stop you eating but half way through anything you just think I have had enough and give up. So in a way it is good. 
I had a treat on Friday and had a small bag minstrels watching the Da Vinci Code then went for a Chinese. But I had half a  boiled rice and chilli chicken and veg so was quite good. But we did cycle to the Trafford Centre which took an hour there and back. 

Cereal for breakfast 
Yoghurt and friut for lunch
Salmon rissotto for dinner with loads of veg

Sal xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

cycled to the Trafford Centre?!!! blimey. good on you girl. 

OH NO!  the lad whose birthday it is has brought cakes in!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oooooooooooo cake


Sal x

Dont forget Flower i dont live that far from the TC. It is about 1.5 miles each way. but it was so warm the cinema was freezing though


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah yeah course you do. still good though, especially in this weather! x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The cycling wasnt so bad it was just the heat. 

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its been so hot, thats probably our summer gone ha ha!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It is suppose to be nice again after today. i hope so. DD has got a bit of a tan(she needed it) when I put her in the bath last night she had two little white lines where her glasses had been

salxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola lovelies

I was v bad girl on Sat - had about 5 glasses of Pimms and 2 glasses of wine - my reckoning was that I was unlikely to get my bfp on Monday so what the hell....fed up of putting my life on hold.

Thank God its so hot here today though - doesn't make you feel like eating v.much!

keep up the good work ladies! ...i'm even considering taking up the challenge of a half marathon with some mates in Amsterdam in Oct - hate running - but need something to focus on to take my mind of this IF business - specially if it's looking more likely we can't go to Angola for the time being.

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yum  I am having a yummy prawn salad for lunch!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just had a piece of toffee sensation cake in work   Well, its my AF treat


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls, hows it going?  Had another good day today on the diet, long may it last!  Got my first assignment results back for my diet and nutrition diploma and got 100% woohoo!!  am very happy, my tutor said he was "very pleased" with my work!! oooohhhhh  Just call me swat  

Sal - how are your legs today after that cycle to the Trafford Centre?  I could never do that, especially in this hot weather!  Im proud of you!    Spoke to a friend of mine in Greece yesterday who said that she lost 14lbs in 4 weeks since starting reductil.  More proof that it really works!

Flower - you did well at the weekend and am sure you will make up some ground this week for the booze indulgence! 

B3ndy - I think you did right with the booze hun, sometimes you just need to let your hair down and have a life again!  Wow, a half marathon, that is fab!  that will really give you something to focus on and aim towards.  Of course, you might get your BFP before then 

Sarah - how are you doing hun?

Ok, off to get my BB fix now   xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh God, the trouble with the World Cup is that you automatically find yourself in the kitchen with the fridge door open getting a beer out, opening it and drinking it


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I dont have that problem. The minute the world cup comes on I stick my head in a book. ButI do know dh is struggling and keeps asking for cookies!! So maybe a box of ww ones might be called for. Dh is such a snacker.

Well another good day for me and I had a sneaky weigh this morning and I have lost another 4 pounds. But that is probably post af bloat going.

Rosemary conely thai red beef for tea with wild rice

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm I know what you mean Sal - I have read so much since Saturday!!!!  I am drinking so much tea (de caf only) and am not tempted by alcohol at all!!! had a glass of wine Saturday and 1/2 glass Sunday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will be happy if stayed the same at weigh in 2mo


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

dh went off to Angola this am   ...so lots of cereal for tea for me over the next 10 days!! (can't be   cooking for one!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - you lazy thing!!!!!  Bet you will miss DH   

Flower - I hope I stay the same and don't put on


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I know Sarah - I hate cooking at best of times - I might venture into beans on toast or pasta if I'm feeling adventurous ...  

Can't remember the last time I sat down and did my WW points - lost the plot there completely!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had cereal for lunch yeterday. dh went nuts at me but it was just to hot to have anything else. and with these Reductil you dont really fancy much else anyway

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am really starving....fancy a prawn salad again 

B3ndy - I always cook even when Dh on lates I make my self a 'proper' dinner.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Deliah Stewart eh?!!    .............I ' missed out ' on the 'cooking genes' and got the ' cleaning ones X 4 ' according to my dh!! ...calls me Mrs Bleach


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep, i got the cleaning gene too!  I have hundreds of unused cook books!!  can rustle up a chilli or pasta or something thats about as adventurous as i get.  if dh is out like you I just have beans on toast or something.

just had yummy left over roast chicken from last night with salad, loads of beetroot and low cal coleslaw.  nice actually, enjoyed it better than i did last night.  and a WW yogurt and two WW cookies.

I need to stay to WW class tomorrow and get inspired


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

me too Flower - it's the only way I can normally do it - the guilt of weigh in each week - but am wondering whether I should try sommit 'stricter' like Slimming World as sometimes I find the points stuff with WW too much temptation to cheat


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

If you want an idea for a quick and easy tea try mixing some pasta with dolmio sun dried tomato light stir in sauce and some tesco tomato and basic mini chicken fillets chopped up.  If you use quick cook pasta the whole thing takes about 5 mins to cook and all in one pot too!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmmmm 

i've discoverd a great ready meal which isnt in the low fat range, bought it for dh and thought it would be too high for me but worked it out think its 7 points.  its pasta with king prawns and sundried tomato, asdas chilled ready meal.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

I seem to be addicted to jam on toast and rice krispies at the moment for some reason! lol  Only "real" food i have is at dinner hee hee.  Oh well, not complaining as long as the weight keeps coming off!

Gonna be switching back to no count soon so will be popping on and racking all your brains for some new recipes at the weekend!  With taking the reductil the no count plan seems to work the best as then Im not worrying about eating too few points (a psychological thing I guess!)

You guys are all doing really well, keep up the good work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats what sals on reductil, is it like Met? xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

I took it last year for 6 months and lost over 50lbs!  Its not like met at all, its an appetite suppressant that works by making you feel full on less food plus it keeps you feeling fuller for longer.

Only downside to taking it is you can NOT TTC whilst taking it as effects on feotus not known (gp told me that when they tell you not to take it if trying to conceive or are pregnant its because tests on animals showed damage to feotus but obviously cannot do trials on humans).  Since this is my last clomid cycle, if I get a BFN on Friday then I can take a break for a few months, get the weight off then start IUI hopefully a bit quicker.

Worked a treat for me last time, fingers crossed it does same again this time around.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right Witchie, but should sal be taking it if she is ttc then?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

she isn't now Flower - she's taking a few months out to get weight off - doc says this should help kick her ovaries 'into gear'

after my HUGE bar of af choc tonight - am starting again good and proper tomorrow girls!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ah right I see.  thats ok then 

go girl!  I'm determined after weigh in tomorrow to start from thursday writing it all down etc. only prob is the england match thursday which means a couple of beers and a pasta dish that my neighbour is making us all (although she does WW so it might not be too bad!!) xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to start checking this thread out more often! I'm on WW and need some encouragement!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls I have been sooo naughty recently   I have been sticking to healthy meals and no alcohol BUT been eating chocolate and biscuits in the evening...What is going on  

I will see how much I have put on Friday then get back to it next week!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I get weighed Thursday but was really naughty last night, i'm gonna get on those scales and it will be   

I was really ill last saturday and not a morsel passed my lips so hopefully it will even out last nites mishap also AF arrived so thats something!! I always lose those weeks!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think we need to all start afresh and get our enthusiasm back!  just wait for me to get it 1st though   seriously tho, weigh in tonight, i'm sure i've put on and then back on it good and proper from tomorrow (except for tomorrow night but i normally have a bad night no a weds after weigh in so will be good tonight and bad tomorrow   )


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I do that too lol    
I hope I get loads of tips from you all I'm on full choice, i love being able to wat what i like


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well - had my af 'treat' last night...folks bought me a takeaway curry!! my first since November and going on met ...not sure I'll do it again....had awful met   but it was worth it whilst I was eating it!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yummy what did you have b3ndy?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

had King Prawn Puri to start followed by Chicken dopiaza and pilau rice - yum yum!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hungry just reading that!!  yes, i've learnt to miss my met when having a curry!!!  I've got upto two met a day now B3ndy, nearly there back to 3!  xxx

rivita with pumkin seeds on (lovely) and low fat philly for lunch and 2 ww cookies!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool Flower - when you upping to 3? that's only taken you a few weeks hasnt it?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had a sneaky weigh this morning. I have now lost 1 stone 5 lbs. Not bad for a spineless no willpower chick

Sal xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

holy poo Sal! that's fab!! what's your goal if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i said I wanted to loose as much as dd weighed. Which is 3 stone. but at the minute it is coming off quite easy so i think i will just carry on. But your curry did sound rather lovely and i have my holiday to contend with

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sal that is fantastic!!!!   and you havent been following a programme? just doing healthy eating?  good for you.  are you ok not BMS'ing then whilst on the reductil.

B3ndy, been on one a day for just over a week, upto two from yesterday for a week probably


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey - 3 stone will be no probs Sal considering how well you've done so far.....and don't worry bout the hols - you'll be on the Reductil then so may not feel like eating all that much and with all the heat.

Flower - that sounds a good plan....a week at a time


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done Sal....I think I am spineless sarah now


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm really going to be good now, no reason i couldn't go for a walk at dinnertime but I don't  going to start though!!

Don't you wish a clomid side effect was weight loss


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yes I do!!!

Doon't know what is wrong with me this week just keep eating!!!!!  must be af on its way again


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

ArghArgh        

Just had a sliver of quiche left out in canteen from todays "free food" i hate myself  

Only kidding it was bloody delicious


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wish me luck for weigh in....i need it!  xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sending you lots of    ...think   - you'll be reet!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Right girls, Im getting the whip out now  you are all just having far too much fun in here while some of us are suffering......I mean dieting 

Ok, we need a plan, what would help those of us really struggling to stick to their plan? How about we all post one pearl of wisdom on what usually helps us to stay on track and one food-based tip? That way, if we all post we will have a list of positive thoughts and encouragement to keep us all focused? Ok, I will start.....

Pearl of Wisdom: Keep in the front of your mind the reaso you are doing this at ALL times. Type it out and pin it to the biscuit tin or whatever it takes. My reason is pure and simple, to have a baby and its always there right in the front of my mind and is the ONLY thing that stops me pigging out or reaching for the goodies  ...I mean naughties!

Food Tip: Even if you dont have PCOS try and be more aware of foods that are high GI and those which are low. Not only do low GI foods keep you feeling fuller for longer but they also curb the cravings for sugary foods. If you cant do GI, and you DONT take Metformin, try taking a Chromium supplement every day which helps to stabilise the blood sugar.

Flower....sending you loads of    for weigh in tonight

Sally....wow hun, thats fantastic! Mind you, watch out you arent losing more than 3 lbs a week most weeks now that your a month in, as you will gain it back rapidly if you continue losing too fast. Also, you will lose muscle tissue rather than fat which will slow down the metabolism making it harder to lose weight. Sorry, dont mean to be bearer of bad news and burst your bubble but dont want you to shift the lot only to regain it back when you get to your goal  However, you are doing great so the reductil is obviously helping and thats fantastic news


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good idea Witchie

My PEARL OF WISDOM as to what makes me stick to my goal of losing 2 stone...
' Aswell as regulating my hormone levels - I hope to be able to fit back in to some of my slinkier little numbers over the Summer without being paranoid about my 'bingo wings' '

My FOOD TIP
' Try to have some fresh fruit washed and chopped, ready in the fridge to pick on if feeling a little hungry'

there...that's mine 

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great idea Witchie 

MY PEARL OF WISDOM:-    its the same as Witchie, the only thing that keeps me going (when I get back going!) is the fact of why I am doing this.  Yes it would be nice to look thinner, wear thinner clothes etc but my ultimate dream is a baby.  And my dh is ok, fit and healthy, I must do everything possible.   They say losing weight can increase your fertility so its worth doing and simply I CAN'T HAVE IVF UNTIL I LOSE WEIGHT

FOOD TIP:-   Plan ahead.  Don't wait until tea time to think whats for tea, do a weekly shop and plan out what you can have. Always have basics like veg, beans, fruit, rice, pasta, chicken etc that way you don't have to reach for naughty stuff.   When I do my food shop on a Thursday I always know whats for tea for the weekend as thats my hardest time to keep to my diet.  

Also, superfoods - berries and melons (great for speeding up weight loss) and of course loads of water!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I always save my points (as many as I can) for tea time and a large tea with dessert(sugar free jelly has 0 points!!) tides me over quite well! always good to leave one or two point incase of emergencys!!

I always have sugar free jelly done to eat while i'm waiting for my tea as I am so impatient and because i oven cook a lot of stuff it takes forever!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooooooh good tip! I used to always have sugar free jelly in but forgot about that. Will buy some this week


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Great Idea Witchie......

Mine is short and sweet......

MY PEARL OF WISDOM....my dream is to have a baby/ies and if losing weight helps I HAVE to do it.  I also want to look good and be a healthy mummy.

FOOD TIP ....avoid refined carbohydrates and drink alcohol very occasionally ( am tempted to binge more after boozing) also lock up everything bad when af is due!!!!!  Drink lots of water!!!!


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

3lb off this week which i was surprised at because i have been a bit naughty, went out for harvester meal the other day and had prawn cocktail, ribs and chips and a rocky horror!!! and had fish and chips down margate at the weekend LOL but counted loads of points.

L.xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I get weighed tonight


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My pearl of wisdom is to loose my baby belly(5 years old) so I can get another one lol
  
My tip is like witchie says plan ahead. Make a shopping list and stay away from the biscuit isle.(sp) 

Witchhie thanks for the Chronium advice I might just get some. your the brain box of this outfit what do you think. I had diabetes when I was having dd. I was o0n 4 insulin injections a day. My Dad has diabetes and so did my Nanna. Do you think that maybe it could be something to do with my blood sugar? You know why I seem to of ballooned. I am still eating but doing loads of exercise and I am eating the "right" foods instead of junk. Loads of fresh friut and veg and plenty of rice and salad. 

Flower   How did you get on at the weigh in?? i have been reducing my portions and just eating the right sort of foods. 

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1½ lbs on!  Not surprised.  Its been coming and I'm glad it has because its kicked my ass into gear!!  So as of today I am being Saint Flower the patron saint of weight loss.  Filling out my tracker etc. Still going to have a couple of vinos with the match tonight but will include it in my points.

Sailaice - good luck xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You go girl!! I sometimes don' mind putting a lb on because it kicks me into gear and u lose more instead of floating along!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I must say i am feeling much more motivated today....thank you witchie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

COME ON GIRLS -  

WE CAN DO IT


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Wish me luck for my week away. I have got to be soooo good 

See you soon

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good Luck Sal, you'll be ok, just walk and swim off anything you eat!  xxxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow you girls are just fab look at all that wonderful advice you have all given.  Sometimes all it takes is to hear what someone else has done thats different to you that gives us the inspiration we need.  

Flower - you have the right attitude this week, filling in the tracker is a must for keeping yourself on track with your points.  Good luck and may you be well rewarded at the scales next week  

Sailaice - good luck for weigh in tonight  

Sally - your gonna be just fine on your week away with your secret weapon, reductil, in your bag!  Ive got a romantic champagne weekend break booked for next weekend and am already panicking.  So, if I do get a BFN tomorrow at least I can build up my reductil all week so hopefully I wont indulge too much!

Sarah - glad you are feeling more motivated today hun.  I forget which diet it is you are following?  Are you doing WWs?

Babycakes - wow, 3lbs off, thats great stuff!  

I dont know if any of you buy those WWs choc and vanilla mousses?  If you do switch to the Rosemary Conley choc mousse instead - you get twice as much for the same 2 points    Was laughing to myself searching the online points list looking for it, of COURSE WWs arent going to list Rosemary Conley products on there!    Anyway, if you have a sweet tooth I can thoroughly recommend them.  Oh, and lets not even start on skinny cow cones


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't end up getting weighed because DH was hysterical thinking we wouldn't get to see match in time!! (I get weighed at 4:30pm)
So I ended up having a chinese where we went to p*** him off but realised this morning when i was calmer that the only person I was doing it too was myself!!

Convinced there won't be a massive gain from that because I have been really good! There is a class on sunday morning so I might go to it!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

2 lb on


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Put on about 8lbs....but enjoyed every minute of it! Plus was due on on Weds (CD35 today) but so far nothing so probably holding water. Stocked up yesterday with fruit and veg and tuna steaks (my new love!) so will be good from tomorrow onwards!

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I think I've put on 5lbs - but ducked out of weigh in last night ....God you'd think with just 2 stone to shift I'd get my   into gear ....I could     myself sometimes!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sugar free Jelly is the way forward!! Fill your fridges with it!! I'm having multicolored wee's I'm that stocked up on it!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

at the multicoloured wee. Does anyone know where you can get veggie friendly jelly? All the ones' I've found have pork geltine in them. And I love jelly & ice cream!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Good Morning Girls, how are we all today?

Well, Im pleased to report a 2.5lb weightloss on the scales this week!! Am soooooo pleased its going so well.  So thats just a snifter away from 40lbs total loss and now have less than 2 stones to lose for IUI.  Started the reductil yesterday and its effects were immediate (I'd forgotten that) and for the first day in a year I didnt feel hungry - RESULT!  My ticker is looking soooo impressive now, that should keep me motivated for a while  

Kerry - Did you weigh in or are you guessing you gained that much?  You will shift that in no time, a week or two on the diet by the book will have that sorted  Have you tried making your own jelly?  all you need is some diet coke, or squash, heat it up and add some gelatin (it might be easier to find veggie gelatin rather than veggie jelly).  I used to make jellies up like that years ago.  Alternatively there is a fantastic organic/veggie shop in Chorlton Manchester which may be able to help you if you cant locate veggie gelatine in the supermarket.

Sailaice - you are so organised thats fab!  Watch out you dont eat too much jelly, it still has calories and I heard of one woman who devoured several sachets a day and wondered why she was GAINING weight!  

B3ndy - oh no, no weigh in.  Oh well, if it made you feel better not to go thats all that matters.  We have similar amounts of weight to lose now so come on girl, you can do it!

Sarah - dont be disheartened, its probably just excess fluid accounting for that 2lb gain and it will be gone in no time if you can get back on track


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Really   well i am limiting myself to 1 sachet a day!!

Going to start Aquaaerobics too to help me get the weight off and also tone up!!  

Your ticker looks great witchie


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

yep, really!  I think there is about 50 calories in the jelly, so if you ate quite a few sachets in a day that would soon mount up.  I also heard of a woman who ate so many carrots (we are talking BAGS here) that she also started gaining weight!  I guess its as the old saying goes, everything in moderation! xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it weight watchers you are on witchie? if so have you any tips?? I tend to stick with their frozen meals quite a bit! chicken hot pot or anything really with a sauce is my favorite!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

yep Im on WWs, was doing No Count but switched to Full Choice a few weeks back as was craving something a bit different.

I just eat same meals as before to be honest, home made spag bol, low fat chicken tonight with rice, meat and 2 veg, stir fry and noodles etc.  I eat large portions too, Im not shy me!! haha  I dont eat any ready meals at all now as they are just so TINY!!  They never fill me up and I feel cheated if I waste points and still feel hungry!! lol

Doing NoCount for 6 months last year taught me how much nicer it is to cook everything from scratch.  Not only can you eat more for your points than if you buy ready prepared but it tastes so much better too.

Im doing weight watchers online but you dont have to join up to access their online forum which is fab for getting loads of tips on the diet as well as meal ideas, might be worth a look?

Feel free to PM me any time if you want some inspiration or some tips, always happy to help  xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Been terrible this weekend! Even DH commented on Saturday at how much I had eaten. I tonk it as a sign that I might be PG, but tested Saturday and got BFN. And got more sotting this morning and cramps so looks like she's on her way. Anyway, going to be good today, lots of fruit and salad for me! Witchie...thanks for the veggie gelatin suggestion, will see what I can find.

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Chicken tonight sounds good! I might buy some!! I bought the shopping guide the other week so am going to stick in with it and take it shopping with me!!

The meals are small, I usually have them with some WW chips and veg!

I don't mind not eating loads for breakfast and lunch but I'm always hungry at night!! I'm a sucker for pasta and I feel that thats really high in points!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

I eat LOADS of pasta, in fact I have it about 4 times a week!  I usually weigh it out and, depending how hungry I am, I have 100 - 125g uncooked weight, which i think is 4 points.  If you mix it with dolmio light stir in sauce and some sliced chicken the total points is only about 7 which is good compared to ready meals as you get loads!.  Chicken tonight plus chicken and rice can work out quite high depending on quantities but, like you, i have small breakfast and lunch and large dinner as evenings are when i am the most hungry.

Another tip is not to eat your dessert right after dinner, save it for an hour or so later then it helps to tide you over til bedtime.  Ive just discovered Iced Raspberry Smoothies by Del Monte, they are GORGEOUS and only 1.5pts each


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMGGGG witchie poo can you write a recipe book? I'm hopeless  

I really might have pasta tonight now!! woohoo!! how much dolmio light and chicken do you use?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll PM you hun


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love Dolmio light, I use about half a tub for pasta per person. Lovely with loads of roasted veg and quorn pieces. I'm always hungry at night, well actually I'm just always hungry!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can never seem to get my veg to roast well  

I'm excited now about my new pasta concoction, DH always laughs at me because I'll get a new idea and live of it for weeks lol


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Its trial and error when it comes to roasting veg, wouldnt you agree Kerry?  I tend to just roast potato wedges as I cant get anything else to go crispy enough! lol

For a change try cutting large baking potatoes into wedges, spray a roasting tin with frylight and arrange potato wedges.  Chop up a red onion and scatter around the tray.  Season with thyme and chopped garlic and pop in the oven, gas mark 7 for around 30 - 45 minutes - oh yummy!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats good though if you find somthing you like. We also love Campbells Condensed Mushroom Soup with pasta and extra mushrooms & onion. If you get the fat free one its only about 2 or 3 points for the tin. Make your pasta then stir in the soup with half a tin of water, heat up then put in an oven dish, you can put some cheese on top and grill it to melt. Yum 

I just roast my veg on a high heat with fry light or a bit of olive oil for about 25-30 mins. I love wedges though, I make chips the same way only par-boil them and rough them up then bake on high until crispy.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't wait to go food shopping now!! 

My belly is rumbling now dinner time in 15mins mum makes my lunch at hers as she lives close to where I work bless her. She is on WW too and makes me scrummy sandwiches using 1 point sometimes!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats fab! Enjoy your sarnie hun   I've got quiche and salad today, can't wait for 1pm!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

mmm i love quiche!! might try and find some WW quiche recipes and make my own  

I'm no Jamie Oliver in the kitchen but I need to start learning to cook better!!

Wonder if there is a WW for cats my neutered tom is piling the weight on the little monster lol


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmm..quiche was lovely, with a huge salad. Got 2 nectarines for this afternoon, and lots of water!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Your making me jealous   I want some quiche lol

Bless my DH's socks!! He is currently getting me some dolmio light from tescos!!  

I would like to thank Witchie poo for her PM!! you really are fab!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

got mine already - may even venture onto the cross trainer tonight girls!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Blimey B3ndy, you sure thats a good idea   I'm not going back to the gym till later this week, can't face it at the moment!

Sailaice...bless DH


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

dunno - I'll let you know tomorrow - am determined to shift at least half a stone before my 'gay wedding' on july 9th - (got to have sommit to aim for!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Worth a go hun. I've got a weekend away in Sept/Oct that I would like to have lost 2 stone for. Maybe more if I'm very good!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

from today then!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, defo. Just gonna ahve my second nectarine! My fave fruit!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

DH forgot to bring the dolmio home from work   so I've settled for WW chips and Lasagne!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls

How are well all today, being good I hope?  

Well AF finally arrived today so Im no longer panicking about having started my reductil!  Had a very long day yesterday, was up at 6am, so did find I was hungrier towards the end of the day but still didnt go over my points - phew!  The reductil is definitely helping though, am so pleased Ive got it.  Now, all I have to do is keep my BP down and I can keep getting it until my BMI hits 30.

Sailaice - oh no, trust DH, thats the kind of thing mine does    Hopefully you still enjoyed your dinner.  You know that recipe I sent you that has low fat soft cheese in?  Well I forgot to mention that the quantity of cheese stated is for 2 people, not 1, so dont double it up!  

B3ndy - you are putting me to shame with all this exercise your doing, I havent been to the gym in 3 months !   Going to start back in a few days, once AF goes, and try to go 4 times a week for next 3 months to get this last bit of weight off.

Kerry - hows it going hun?  Did you have a good dieting day yesterday?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I did, I was very good, even took Max for a walk with DH when I got home! Had spicy bean burger, 4 new potatoes and peas for tea, then an hour later had a bowl of strawbs, rasps and nectarine with a spoonful of low fat fromage frais. Yum.

Today I'm gonna be good too. DH is out watching the game tonight so I'll occupy myself with the ironing and catch up on Sky+ to stop me eating!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That never works for me as I constantly eat when watching TV!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

If you cant help eating in front of the TV or at the cinema trying weighing out a few ounces of grapes and munch on them.  I think its the hand-to-mouth thing we are in the habit of.  You can even freeze the grapes and eat them that way, very popular and yummy so I hear 

Well done Kerry, your sounds like you are really determined now.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

another thing I used to do if peckish (but I did do it when I was on Slimming World and they were free) and that was bake a tray of chick peas...put them in a bag when they'd cooled down which had some salt in and shake em about - tasted like peanuts ....not sure how many points on WW

Witchie - don't feel too   about lack of exercise - my cross trainer wasn't dusted down last night - got in from work at 7.30pm and phone didn't stop ringing when got in so didn't manage it.....am on earlies for rest of week (til Sunday!  ) so might manage it then, if I stay awake long enough!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think we should start posting more recipes or start a recipe thread!! I can't thank witchie enough for yesterdays recipes!! I adore pasta!! THANK YOU


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

kerry did start a recipe thread a while back - maybe I could dig it out and bump it up?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We've got a mate coming round for curry tonight for the match  so gonna get one of those from asda you know from the curry pot for them and I'll have asda's own potato aloo saag which is like an accompament but filling and its 5points so not too bad. will be having some booze tho!  x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Flower!!! that curry sounds good!!

Please dig the recipe thread up B3ndy!! I think we all lose it with ideas!! We could try new things all the time and rate them!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bumped up the recipes thread, we should get it made a sticky.


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi girls. Just wondered if i could join you all. I'm off the Clomid at the moment, but only through giving up a little hope. Trying to concentrate on DH now and also loosing the last bit of weight before i can go for IVF. 
Please can i join you. I have been doing a lot of the weight watchers. I used to go to the weekly meetings but couln't get passed 13 stone then went back up to 14 stone. by weight for being a normal bmi is 10st 4lb and i am currently 11st 11lb after a long 2 years of loosing nearly 4 stone. would love to join you and good luck to everyone for loosing weight. 

Take care Clomid girls
melanie xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes join us Melanie! I need to lose weight to but not in preparation for anything it just needs to come off!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Good Morning everyone, hope you are all feeling bright eyed and bushy tailed today and ready for a good day of dieting  

I had a good day yesterday although I got really hungry last night    Seems if I take my reductil very early in the morning its effects start wearing off by around 8pm so will have to watch that.  Anyway, another good dieting day, banked another 3.5pts so thats 11.5 banked this week so far and feeling good!  DH was a sweetie last night, telling me he thought I was doing amazingly well on the plan and that he was really impressed at how good Ive been and how controlled I am around naughty stuff    Is this ME he is talking about??    Awww...boosted my morale though, bless him  

Melanie - Hi and welcome to our diet thread. Congratulations on your massive weight loss so far, keep up the good work and you will be at your goal in no time at all 

Flower - how did the curry go?  Hope you were able to indulge a little and still keep to your plan 

B3ndy - are you going to put me to shame today and tell me you dusted off that cross trainer?  Ive decided I will start back at the gym when I get back from my weekend break next week and gonna force myself to go every day monday - thursday and take friday to sunday off.  I need to get a bit fitter for this Race for Life im doing next month, I totally forgot about it!  I will be walking round the course but still, I dont want to come LAST!!  

Kerry - hope you had another good day yesterday hun, your doing really well 

Sailaice - what did you have for dinner last night?  Did DH bring home the dolmio or did you go for something different?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Melanie 

Well, I had a small curry and rice, but had 2 poppadums and lots of wine oops!  I hadnt eaten much during the day though, cereal and rivita with extra light philli.  My scales at home say I've stayed the same.  I definitely need to get my backside back to the gym but just feeling so off colour at the moment.  I intend to get back there on Monday.  out for a meal with the girls in work tomorrow but I'll try and be good.  xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No he forgot the bloody dolmio again I was even more furious because I was in tescos last night and rang him at work to ask if he would definately remember it! I ended up with WW beans on toast! Oh and i snacked on some cauliflower and bovril, it was surprisingly nice!  

BTW is anyone else addicted to rice krispie cakes!! I'm quite sure they are only 2 pts.

Your not the only ones that need to go to the gym! I need to get my bootylicious behing to aquaaerobics but something keeps cropping up....


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

You did well by the sounds of things Flower.  Its hard to be good when you have a hectic social life.  Im a billy nae-mates so I dont have that problem  

Sailace - oh no, doh!  Typical your DH would forget again, i hope you gave him a suitably hard time      I try not to eat naughty stuff when Im dieting as I need to get out of the habit of eating "goodies" which is what made me this overweight in the first place.  Ive compromised by allowing myself dessert every evening after dinner but apart from that I dont eat cakes, crisps, biscuits etc as I just cant control myself around them.  Not sure how many points they are but have you tried Alpen Light bars?  I think they are only a point each and are very yummy and healthy too!

Im addicted to ice cream type things at the moment.  ive been through my yogurt phase and am now onto cones, sundaes and ice lolly type things! lol  thankfully they range from 1.5 - 2.5 points so im not doing any damage.  Bought some ice lolly moulds the other day in Woolies and made up some ice lollies with blackcurrent squash and some with diet coke - yummy, very nice and totally free anytime of day


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well I had another good day yesterday, was very restrained last night and had a huge salad with a touch of olive oil and balsamic, a few cubes of mozzarella and two quorn burgers. Yum! Did all my ironing so rewarded myself with 2 oaty biscuits, and lots of water. Stayed up waiting for DH to come in, well lay in bed watching Sex & the City and he didn't come in till 12!

Had cornflakes and a banana for breakfast, Philly & ryvita with grapes for lunch then I'm having a huge tea. I have to fast from 7pm for my fasting glucose blood test tomorrow morning, nothing can pass my lips. Can I have a sip of water??

Well done to all. Flower you were very good with your curry hun. Sailaice, think you should stock up on Dolmio! B3ndy you been good?? Witchie how lovely of DH to say that! You are doing so well!!  Melanie welcome, lots of support and advise here if you need it!

Well, another closer to going back on Metformin!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i had fish fingers and a handful of organic chips as was   with a mate from my days in Lancashire til 9pm and realised I had to be in bed soon after (and no lunch yesterday coz too busy at work)........and my bread for bk had mould on it this am - so waiting for butty van to arrive  ......but no dusting down of cross trainer yet witchie - and doubt i'll have the energy tonight - but i WILL try


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just having cross and blackwell Waistline in a tin, tomato and basil pasta. worked it out i think at 4 or 5 points (not got my thingy with me) so good for a lunch and so filling, you couldnt want anything else.  always handy to have stuff in like that xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds nice. I like the WW tin of cheese tortellini, its yum and filling and about 4 points I think.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i know the one you mean, not had that for ages, think i'll get some at the next shop.

I think i just need to get weigh in out the way tonight and hopefully get some motivation to start again tomorrow!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the cheese tortellini too! I usually have it on four slices of toast so altogether 6 points!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi guys

I dont usually buy the tinned and processed food as I hate spending that many points on something that doesnt fill you up (i have a dodgy appetite switch, it never switches off so im always hungry).  When I was on No Count I quickly realised that you can eat a far larger quantity of food for less points if you make it yourself than if you buy it.  Of course, its not as easy for you girls who are working all day but its worth trying it for a while.  Im doing Full Choice just now but still following No Count diet (just pointing it) and have to say I couldnt ever go back to ready meals now, im too greedy    Worth a try girls if you find yourself being quite hungry and snacking a lot.  I dont snack at all now most days, only occasionally, and its down to home cooking.

Of course, DH says he never eaten so well in his life until i started dieting, cheeky thing, but i know what he means, no more micro meals!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

agree with you there Witchie, when i do homemade stuff at weekends like chilli etc i'm much more full. unfortunately like you say work means I dont have enough time to make anything and usually get in and need food now!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I'm the same. Although I ahve foudn that if I have a cup of tea when get in it takes the edge off whilst I decide what we're having and cook it.


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome. I am on and off the site at the moment with taking a little break but i will definetely be posting as much as i can.

My diet is going preaty well at the moment. The metformin have defo helped me shed the extra pounds.

Good luck in everybodys weight loss
melanie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Melanie - just seen how much you have lost on your ticker. well done you thats amazing! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not going to weigh in, just decided! Don't want to wolf down my tea at 6.30 then not be able to eat anything. Will go next week when I'm back at the gym and being extra extra good - just had 2 jaffa cakes and 2 digestives  Sorry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you bad bad girl !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know, sorry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks flowerpot. It has took me 2 years mind you but i'm getting there slowly. Congrats on your weight loss too
love melanie xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

kerry - was just thinking, maybe you could have a wee snack, a ryvita or something to tide you over before weigh in and have tea when you get in?? Else, is there a lunchtime class you could go to if that would be easier? This one of the exact reasons I gave up on classes, I just couldnt be bothered with all the rushing around etc. Now weigh in the comfort of my own home and can eat in peace!! lol

As a matter of interest, do you girls stay for your class when you weigh in or do you just weigh and go as it were? I got so bored of classes, never really learning anything new after the umpteenth attempt at joining. Did at home on CD then signed up online when they stopped doing the CD couple years ago and its so much easier and relaxed.

[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 15:54whats everyone having for tea tonight?

Im having chicken tonight (honey and mustard low fat one) with rice and a raspberry iced smoothie for dessert


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Weigh in isn't until 8pm, so its too late to eat after that. I haven't stayed for class since I rejoined last year! Like you feel I don't learn anything new, although I do seem to do better if I do stay.

Tea is pasta with Campbell's mushrooms soup.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1lb off 

Witchie, I normally stay for the meeting as I feel more motivated if I do although I didnt last night as was going home for BMS with dh


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Flower, thats great.

I will go next week, I promise.

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm supposed to go tonight! But it will depend now on what goes on with the car now  

Congratulations flower a pound is good!! I always aim for 1 to 2 pounds and thats four stone a year!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was naughty before tea last night, had three small french toast with philly light, and a bag of crisps with dip! the pasta for tea. Sorry


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't been totally good either  

I had aunt bessies chicken pie last night with gravy (shared pie with DH) only good thing about that is I used WW roasties  

I was feeling skinny earlier this week but now its weigh day I feel like vanessa feltz


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got a few problems this week,  firstly out tonight with the girls from work to a pub for tea, 2 courses for 7 quid.  I am going to do my best to stick to chicken or fish and veg or salad or something.  tomorrow night out again for MIL birthday to a gorgeous pub with scrummy food and desserts then Sunday BBQ    

Must get to the gym on monday and get back to 3-4 times a week, thing is tho it will be the 2ww by then and I dont like over-exerting myself too much  

Kerry, have you had those rivitas with sunflower seeds or pumpkin seeds, really nice (i find normal rivita pretty boring) and 3 points for 4 of them, lovely with extra light philli on and the seeds are good for ttc too.    

Anyone know what brazil nuts are on WW?  I'm having about 3 a day to try and boost my selenium xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd be interested to know about the brazil nuts too - do you only need to take 3 a day then? I'd only take them if they were covered in choc though - can't stand the taste of em otherwise!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love Brazil nuts, but am just taking selenium tablets instead as I wouldn't be able to stop eating the nuts if I started!

I love Ryvita, not tried the seed ones yet but will do. Had Ryvita with philly yesterday, yum. Better for me cos they have more rye in and less wheat.

I have a few problems too.....my mum is having a "bag party" tonight so wine will be free flowing. Tomorrow night we're out for drinks with one of Mart's footie lads as he goes to America this weekend for a year. Saturday is one of my best mate's 30th, having a garden party with lots of cocktails and lovely M&S food! Might be OK Sunday!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just been on the WW site regarding brazil nuts:-

  

Brazil nuts, 2 portion (presume this means 2 brazil nuts) = 1 
  
Morrison's Brazil Nuts, 1 tablespoon =  1.5 
  
Waitrose Chocolate Brazil Nuts, 1 box = 23.5 
  
Fairtrade Divine Dark Chocolate covered whole Brazil Nuts (in the egg), 1 portion = 15


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well another good day on the diet yesterday although i was STARVING in the evening, no idea why, think I took my reductil way too early, or maybe its just TOTM making me extra hungry.  Got really upset that the tablets maybe werent working and was determined not to over eat.  Ended up going to the kitchen and opening a can of marrowfat peas and eating them cold out the tin    DH was grossed out but have to admit I enjoyed them and they filled me up and done the trick, only 2.5 points as well and still had 2 to bank so all was not lost.  Took my reductil at 12pm today to see if that makes any difference today.

Flower - congrats on your 1lb weight loss this week, thats great and a good start to keep you motivated.  The meals out are hard but I think you have to ask yourself what is more important, the short term enjoyment of a meal or the long term goal of losing weight and having a baby.  Thats the only thing that stops me pigging out every time I eat out or go somewhere like the movies where there is so much food I love.  I know its really hard, and totally not fair, but you just have to think - what do i want more, dessert or a baby cos in the end thats all it comes down to really.  Good luck with the willpower this week, you can do it, you're a strong girl 

Kerry - im with you on the brazil nuts thing, its easier to take natural selenium tablets and, if you take the right type its more bioavailable to the body than the brazil nuts anyway.  Did you try the chopped grapes on the ryvitas with phili yesterday?  What did you think?

B3ndy - if you hate brazil nuts just go for the selenium tablets, i will dig out my patrick holford book later and let you know what format to buy for best bio availability 

Sailaice - good luck for weigh in tonight


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your totally right Witchie, I am going to think about what you have just said when I'm ordering this evening 

I have selineum tablets too (just started them this month), you can get them from holland barrett etc but i just got asdas only with vits (has vit A in but its the form we can have, I checked with Minxy!) xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Well done Flower, I know its totally [email protected] that we cant eat all the things we love but Im sure we would all agree that we would love a baby more than all that wine/beer/cheesecake!!  Also, its only a short term sacrifice, you can make up for it when your PG    Ok, maybe not with the alcohol, but certainly with dessert!!  

i hate to tell you flower but those asda vits arent worth the price of the label.  I used to buy those and when i got my patrick holford book i read the back and he tells you all the different formats that vits come in and which are bio available and which are worthless.  yep, you guessed, the ingredients contained in cheap vits (including some H&B own ones) are just not doing your body any good, by the time the body works hard to convert it to what it needs there is so little left you dont get the benefit.  

What I will do later is get my "bible" out and write a list of each vitamin and the most bio available format to buy.  That way you can take it with you to the health food shop and check all the brands and buy the one that is going to do the most good.  No point in paying money for something that doesnt work.

You learn something new every day, I only found out myself about 6 or 7 weeks ago and was gutted I had been spending money on vits that werent doing me any good.  Roll on the day when the new legislation comes into force re vits and mineral ingredients, hopefully that will shake things up a bit and rid the market of the cheapies. xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmmmmm.....cheesecake  . I did try the philly and grapes, it was lovely!

Just had a huge salad, including avocado (I can't get enough of these at the moment!) ith 2 minted lamb flavour quorn burgers. Yum!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thankyou Witchie, that would be most useful xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm bad bad bad


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I lost 3.5 pounds!! woo hoo!! I've blown us all some bubbles so we all have a good week this week!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done you !!!!!

I've blown you some good luck bubbles right back 

Went out for tea with work, had a side order of garlic bread for starter and a sarnie with potato salad. it had tons of mozzerella on so took a lot of it off.  One glass of wine and lots of water.  and no dessert!  out tonight again so being good today in work to make up for it xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love mozzerella so I definately wouldn't of taken any off!   I am just munching on a bag of wotsits (1.5 pts) ordering an egg mayonaisse baguette for lunch (6pts) and having my pasta and dolmio light with chicken for tea!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you finally got your dolmio then!! hee hee


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes thank god! I can't wait for pasta tonight!! mmm might put lots of garlic in there and stink the house out!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what was it witchie said again, pasta, dolmio (is it the stir in tub?) and ready chilled chicken fillets?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ingredients:

100g uncooked weight pasta (4 pts)
1/2 tub dolmio stir in light sundried tomato sauce (1 pt)
100g tomato & basil chicken mini fillets (tesco) or similar (2 pts)

There you go flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmm sounds yummy  nice and quick too!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not hungry at all today! Got ryvita and philly again with grapes today yum!

Sailaice...glad you got your dolmio finally!

Flower...you good girl! Very impressed!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ohhhhh meant to get some grapes to try with the philli what peeps keep mentioning, sounds lovely.  i've stocked up with the pumpkin and sunflower seeds rivita, love em!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

love grapes and cheese yum!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just had 3 slices of WW toast and WW beans and a banana.  had oatsosimple for brekkie and 2 WW cookies.  It wont last!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Had 6 Ryvita with Chive Philly and grapes. And a bit of grated cheese. Want something sweet now, will get some fruit I think. Banana maybe!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just had someones orange that they didnt want and it really helped, something sweet! xxx[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 14:37so what are grapes on WW again? did you put some on the rivita with the cheese? sounds gorgeous


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think a small bunch is 2 or maybe one! can't remember. Yes put the grapes on top of the philly, yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yum yum, I'm definitely getting some!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I can safely say that I have been v.good on my hols. The food was absolutely terrible and with the Reductil too I had absolutely noooo appetite. I have basically lived on friut and a little pasta. We did have McDonalds once in Barcelona but that was it. So i gfot weighed this morning and I have lost. In total now I am upto  22lbs. It is starting to slow up now which is better as then the weight will stay off. I have my weigh in on Monday with the nurse. but seeing how i have eaten next to nothing for a week I am not that bothered. 

Oh well gonna blow it tonight and have a take away with dh as a treat

Love Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sal, you are doing so well, I can't beleive this from the snickers queen 

I've been so-so.  Had a meal out with the inlaws friday night, had a naughty pate and toast to start but for main salad with salmon, prawns and asparagus and just a little blob of mayo, no dressing and no dessert.  Saturday felt really off colour and couldnt face food so had a bread roll and some low fat oven chips.  Yesterday bbq but avoided dessert and just stuck to one veggie burger, JP, salad etc but had loads to drink   

Today, special k for brekkie and rivita and low fat phili for lunchw with strawberries xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not been great this weekend, but I think I've lost a pound!  

Well done Sal that fab, 22lbs already. Wish I could go on it but as we're still ttc and waiting to go bakc on clomid I can't. Never mind I'll get there!

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have had a fried egg and sausage sandwich this morning! I feel like a total snake!!   am definately taking goddaughters to park tonight!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well I went to the nurse and she confirmed I have lost 22lbs upto now. But I was really naughty on Saturday and had a chicken Madras chips rice and naan bread with a rather large glass of vino. But I was good yesterday right up until abot 8pm then I had a third of my easter egg. I know very naughty but I am back on it now. Cherios for brekkie then ryvita and philly for lunch and salmon and pasta for tea. I am starting to loose the motivation so I am gonna have to really try hard.

Love Sal xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Salmon and pasta?? That sounds good Sal! What sort of salmon and pasta? How do you make it?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I bake the fresh salmon with chilli flakes then do some tagliatelle with chilli and tom stir in sauce and dry roast some veggies with garlic and chilli flakes.

God I am starving already!!

Sal x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

think its about time you lot have a nice new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61628.new.html#new

xxx


----------

